# SE and SE Limited??



## FilthyImp (Oct 18, 2004)

Whats the difference between the an SE and a SE Limited. That's what I have and I want to know if there is anything special I should know about this car. 
:loser:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

from what I understand, it's just some trim differences.. they have a slightly darker silver on the wheels- more bronze than silver, and some badging...
probably some interior changes as well, but it's not like it has 30 more HP or aynthing.. just some special trim pieces


----------



## Bonka (Jan 9, 2004)

The SE-L was only available in 1999.

Aren't these the ones divided with the FedSpec and CaliSpec versions or were they found in 99 SE's as well?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

ALL cars (Nissan or not) are divided into Fed/Cali spec versions.. it's an emissions thing, not a trim options thing. Stupid tree huggers.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Mmmm...SE-L


----------



## FilthyImp (Oct 18, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> ALL cars (Nissan or not) are divided into Fed/Cali spec versions.. it's an emissions thing, not a trim options thing. Stupid tree huggers.



Fed/Cali spec versions?? Please enlighten me.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Fed spec has less emission controls than a Cali spec would. Cali spec has 3(?) catalytic converters and 1 extra o2 sensor (4 total).


----------

